# So if you wanted the taste of milk chocolate in your cigar



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

what sticks would you go after?op2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: So if you wanted the tatse of milk chocolate in your cigar*

I would ( and do ) get a bottle of Amarula and sip that while smoking my cigars...you'll get that milk chocolate with any cigar you choose. oops...did I just let out a secret?


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: So if you wanted the tatse of milk chocolate in your cigar*

I got a strong chocolate taste from the RyJ Viejo


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: So if you wanted the tatse of milk chocolate in your cigar*

Padrons maduros! The king of chocolate smoke!

Also, Anejos, but who can afford those on a daily basis?


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: So if you wanted the tatse of milk chocolate in your cigar*

If you're talking about a flavored cigar, try a Tatiana Mocha. I'm not a big fan of infused cigars, but I really liked the one I had. It was like smoking a brownie, but it wasn't as cloying or overpowering as it sounds. Very, very good, actually.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: So if you wanted the tatse of milk chocolate in your cigar*



Strickland said:


> If you're talking about an infused cigar, try a Tatiana Mocha. I really liked the one I had. It was like smoking a brownie, but it wasn't as cloying or overpowering as it sounds. Very, very good, actually.


Nope, not an infused cigar!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Trinidad (nc) maduros.....straight chocolate from what I remember...loved it


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

Try a torano exodus 1959 gold. Good chocolate taste from them.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

How about this one from Rheo Thompson:










and the link: Rhéo Thompson Candies: Store


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

pomorider said:


> How about this one from Rheo Thompson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a great thread, reviewing a similar-styled cigar: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/215773-godiva-chocolate-cigar-review.html


----------



## Mrayls (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: So if you wanted the tatse of milk chocolate in your cigar*



FiveStar said:


> Padrons maduros! The king of chocolate smoke!
> 
> Also, Anejos, but who can afford those on a daily basis?


I Also recommend the Padron Maduro. Also look for the Pinar Del Rio Oscuro. Especially on the pre-light draw I got a truck load of milk chocolate.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 tastes like a chocolate bar to me.

Also the Alec Bradley Star Insignia.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I got chocolate milk flavours from San Cristobal Selleccion del Sol and the Murcielago lines. Not milk chocolate I know, but fairly close...


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is another vote for Padron 1000 series and 64 Maduros and their fresh out of the oven,warm chocolate cake flavor note.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

if you post this in the CC forum, you will get tons of replies

I have heard that
Monte, 2's and 4's
and
Vr Famosos Unicos 
and
Boli PC, Finos ( both to lesser degrees)

Just something I heard..


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't smoked it have but I have a RP decade that smells like chocolate. I imagine when I burn it it should have some some hint of chocolate in it.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am a biggest fan of milk chocolate, I've tried lots of maduro cigars including Padron but guys, they taste like dark bitter chocolate not that milky chocalte that kids like arty:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I really love drinking hot chocolate with my stogies. :smoke:


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

woodted said:


> what sticks would you go after?op2:


Not really milk chocolate, but dark chocolate....Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo.


----------



## JonE (Sep 21, 2009)

la aroma de cuba mi amore. Closest thing to smoking a candy bar.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

How about Maria Mancini Degaulle?

Gispert Maduro (I will warn you about the construction). Otherwise, let 'em rest and they will give you a nice, rich flavored smoke. They're cheap to boot. 

The Carlos Torano Noventa I had a light milk chocolate taste-- like a sophisticated candy bar.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: So if you wanted the tatse of milk chocolate in your cigar*

"...It was like smoking a brownie..."

Some 'brownies' should not be smoked... :BS


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Tatuaje 7th Reserva gave me some nice, chocolatey notes.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: So if you wanted the tatse of milk chocolate in your cigar*



Mrayls said:


> I Also recommend the Padron Maduro. Also look for the Pinar Del Rio Oscuro. Especially on the pre-light draw I got a truck load of milk chocolate.


  YNWA mate


----------

